# Nikon d300s or d7000?



## Lunchbox (Dec 7, 2010)

I am looking to sell my gripped d200 soon and really wanted a d700 but i have so many dx lenses that i love i figured i would just stay with the crop sensors.

I am just looking for advice on which you would recommend D300, D300s, d7000

I have some experience with the d300 but not much, none with 300s and 7000, i really like the dual card slots on the 7000 and 300s

I do mostly automotive style shooting, racing etc...


----------



## edouble (Dec 7, 2010)

I personally recommend you buy the best (normally most expensive) body you can afford.


----------



## Lunchbox (Dec 7, 2010)

I have been hearing all the hype about the d7000 just wondering if there is any truth to it

the main thing i want is better battery life and better ISO performance


----------



## edouble (Dec 7, 2010)

Technically the D7000 is a better camera IMO than the D300S. 

D7000: ISO 6400(not Hi) not +16MP and dual SD slots 
D300S: ISO 3200(not Hi), 13MP and 1 compact slot and one SD slot

There various other differences not mentioned. Seems like the D7000 is the winner to me.


----------



## ghache (Dec 7, 2010)

I had the chance to play with both the d300s and the d7000. After testing the d7000 a bit more, I ordered the d7000 in a heartbeat.


----------



## Light Artisan (Dec 7, 2010)

I have both the D300s and D7000, there are things the D300s has that the D7000 does not - such as a larger buffer and 9 shot bracketing.

That said, I'm reluctantly selling my D300s now to get new glass. The D7000 performs as well as the D300s for my needs, but it will take some time to re-adust to the body - I simply love the layout on the D300s.


----------



## Lunchbox (Dec 7, 2010)

I am going to the store to mess with the d7000 some and see how i like it, but i thinking it will feel more like a d90 in my hands than my d200


----------



## ghache (Dec 7, 2010)

Lunchbox said:


> I am going to the store to mess with the d7000 some and see how i like it, but i thinking it will feel more like a d90 in my hands than my d200


 

It deffinetly feels like the d90 your hands however,  it feels a lot more heavy duty than the d90. buttons layout are pretty much the same and i really like the addition of the cross control on the mb-d11 grip versus the plain mb-d80.


----------



## Light Artisan (Dec 7, 2010)

Lunchbox said:


> I am going to the store to mess with the d7000 some and see how i like it, but i thinking it will feel more like a d90 in my hands than my d200


 

You're right, it does... and that's the hardest thing for me to overcome right now. Every time I pick up my D300s it feels so good in my hands, I don't get that feeling with the D7000. Still feels great and all, but there's something about the D200/D300 etc body that just feels right.


----------



## orb9220 (Dec 7, 2010)

Yep just upped to a used D90 from D200. And yep I still think about the feel and sounds the D200 gave. And still missed it even tho I have the better high iso performer of the D90.
.


----------



## Flash Harry (Dec 9, 2010)

Give the consumer models a miss, the ergonomics and quality builds of nikons d 300-700 and up should be a no-brainer. H


----------



## Lunchbox (Dec 9, 2010)

I borrowed my buddies d300 the for the past 2 days, and is it just me or do the pics on these seem way over saturated, i have changed all the settings and for some reason I can take my d200 with the same lens and snap a pic and it looks perfect, then put that lens on the d300 body and snap the same pic and it seems less sharp and oversaturated. they look perfect on the LCD but on the computer they look bad to me.

is this common or ?


----------



## Lunchbox (Dec 27, 2010)

d200 is for sale now and still cant decide.


----------



## Ken Rockwell Fan (Dec 27, 2010)

I'd go for the D7000 personally. If you need a weather sealed body then check out the D2H, D2X, D3 or D3X. They handle much better than the D200 or D300 with a aftermarket grip. I sold my D200 a few years back and never missed it. I replaced it with D2H and a D2X and couldn't have been happier. I've beat them to death shooting paintball tournaments and never had the first problem. Nikon pro bodies are where it's at as long as it fits in your budget. For regular/casual shooting the D7000 will be fine. I drag my D40 all over the place and it still works and looks just like it did the day I bought it and it has a plastic body. The D7000 has a magnesium alloy body and is built much tougher.


----------



## Lunchbox (Dec 27, 2010)

I just went to the local store and took some pics with the 300s and 7000 and honestly the only thing i liked about the 7k was shooting at 6400iso and looking at the images now, its not bad for that high of an ISO. but everything else was saying d300, feel controls etc...

I dont care for the video stuff so what I am wondering is if they improved anything on the d300s over the d300 other than adding video?

I could save a bundle just buying a used d300 over buying a new 300s and use that money towards some glass or a grip


----------



## Biggs88 (Jan 9, 2011)

Lunchbox said:


> I could save a bundle just buying a used d300 over buying a new 300s and use that money towards some glass or a grip




Now your thinking!!

I was going to get a D7000, but I got a good price on a D300s and after holding both and shooting both, the D300s won.

It is like Nikon gave me a team of engineers and told me to build what I want!

If a used D300 was around when I was shopping, I may have jumped on it. But the D300s has a few tweaks button wise that are really nice. . .


----------



## Wilsan (Jan 9, 2011)

IMO I have the opportunity to play with both cameras. 

The D7000 the sensor response better on High ISO than the D300s and the D7000 video is Full HD>  against than the D300s which is 720P.

However I really will stick with the D300s for my main camera. The size the grip and the ergonomics make you feel like really you are holding a Pro Camera.


----------



## Syco (Jan 9, 2011)

Obviously, the D7000 is 6910 better than the D90.


----------



## dirtfan21 (Jan 9, 2011)

I have a D300, So get a D300s and you wont be sorry. The D7000 you might...


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 9, 2011)

man this thread made me feel better after reading all the hype over the D7000 I was feeling like my D300s was already obsolete. 

I love this camera (300s). I've had it in the rain and in my profusely sweaty hands climbing ancient ruins in the tropics of southeast Asia without a hiccup. My only regret is not having enough $ for a D700


----------



## Wilsan (Jan 9, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> man this thread made me feel better after reading all the hype over the D7000 I was feeling like my D300s was already obsolete.
> 
> I love this camera (300s). I've had it in the rain and in my profusely sweaty hands climbing ancient ruins in the tropics of southeast Asia without a hiccup. My only regret is not having enough $ for a D700



The d300s is not an obsolete camera. Is not about the MP is about the quality, and the IQ from the D300 and D300s is superb. 

I will stick with my D300 Until they release the D400 and the upgrade for the D700 until them My D300 works like a beauty for me. 

What I will be buying are lenses I really want the 70-200 F2.8 and the 105 mm Macro F2.8


----------



## Lunchbox (Jan 9, 2011)

One thing i have noticed using my buddys d300 is everything seems over saturated , even after going through the menu and changing the settings several times, and then going back to default settings it still seems to be oversaturated.  It looks perfect on the camera lcd but once on the computer it looks wrong.  Its not the monitor setting either i tried it on another screen also that i know is set up perfect and still seems to look way to saturated, is this a common issue with an easy fix or is it just the way its supposed to be?


----------



## sierramister (Jan 9, 2011)

Consider that the D400 is going to contain the same exact sensor as the  D7000.  My D7000 is incredible.  I shoot sports in poorly lit  gymnasium's at 6400 2.8 and a small amount of NR in lightroom makes some  incredible shots.  You sacrifice the frame rate and 9 shot bracketing  ability, but the IQ increase is substantial.
D7000 or wait for D400!


----------



## flea77 (Jan 10, 2011)

I was in the same place last month, after waiting almost a year to upgrade to a new body and just knowing I was going to a D300s I actually tried a D7000 and, well, it came home with me.

I have a gym I shoot in that is horribly lit. With the D90 (same sensor as the D300s and some even say slightly better low light) I get about iso 3200 f1.8 at 1/640 which causes some depth of field issues and really can't stop the ball sometimes. I just shot a game in the same gym Saturday and was getting around iso 6400 f2.2 at 1/800, beautiful!

I have also heard about the buffer size, and shooting in fine JPG I have no idea how many shots I can take before the buffer fills, but I can tell you it never stuttered once with all the action.

Allan


----------



## Lunchbox (Jan 10, 2011)

flea77 said:


> I was in the same place last month, after waiting almost a year to upgrade to a new body and just knowing I was going to a D300s I actually tried a D7000 and, well, it came home with me.
> 
> I have a gym I shoot in that is horribly lit. With the D90 (same sensor as the D300s and some even say slightly better low light) I get about iso 3200 f1.8 at 1/640 which causes some depth of field issues and really can't stop the ball sometimes. I just shot a game in the same gym Saturday and was getting around iso 6400 f2.2 at 1/800, beautiful!
> 
> ...



can you post some of those 6400iso action shots?


----------



## ghache (Jan 10, 2011)

I bought the d7000 and i am enjoying it.
Built quality is really nice. 
That camera has everything i need.
A bit smaller and weight less (i shoot in crazy locations)
larger mp for studio use.
iso performance is amazing,
dual card is awesome.
i charged 1 baterry and i am running on the same one since i have the camera. 600 picture taken so far. 200 was done in a -25-30 degree celcius weather and i still have 3/4 of the battery power. pretty nice imo.

the only things that bothers me about the camera is the need of removing the grip to get 2 battery it it. BUT, so far, 
i charged the battery when i got the camera and i am running on the same one since. 600 picture taken so far and 200 was done yesterday in a -25-30 degree celcius weather and i still have 3/4 of the battery power. pretty nice imo.


----------



## sierramister (Jan 10, 2011)

Ditto on the battery life.  Without flash, I shot 1700 pictures on one charge!  I was changing memory cards faster than batteries.  I too was getting 1/800 shutter speed at 6400 ISO and 2.8.


----------



## Lunchbox (Jan 11, 2011)

still waiting to see some of these 6400iso shots if you can post em


----------



## flea77 (Jan 11, 2011)

Here are a couple of mine.... iso 6400, f2.2, 1/800sec:












Allan


----------



## Lunchbox (Jan 11, 2011)

thanks for sharing


----------



## Restomage (Jan 11, 2011)

It's definitely a toss up. The D7000 is a better camera however the D300s is built better and is much more solid.


----------



## Lunchbox (Jan 11, 2011)

i wish i could get my hands on a grip'd d7000 to see how it feels in my hands, i know the 300 will feel better but i wanna know if i can deal with the smaller camera in order to have the "better camera"


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 11, 2011)

I've had a gripped D300s and now a gripped D7000, before the D7000 was gripped I felt it was missing 'something'. Now it feels much better in my hands and I don't miss the D300s as much.


----------

